# Hilarious video: Officers flip out when squirrel wanders into police station



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hilarious video: Officers flip out when squirrel wanders into police station


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I don’t think PERF covers this...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to be honest, I didn't find it funny, not just because it wasn't funny, but because it's a FUCKING SQUIRREL! They're adorable and harmless. What the hell do these cops do when they face a real threat?

I was more embarrassed for them than laughing. Hell, where I work, I FEED squirrels. They LOVE pita bread.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think it was so much the officers flipping out as the lady filming it...maybe a dispatcher?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> I don't think it was so much the officers flipping out as the lady filming it...maybe a dispatcher?


Feh, DISPATCHERS, I mean REALLY?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> I have to be honest, I didn't find it funny, not just because it wasn't funny, but because it's a FUCKING SQUIRREL! They're adorable and harmless. What the hell do these cops do when they face a real threat?
> 
> I was more embarrassed for them than laughing. Hell, where I work, I FEED squirrels. They LOVE pita bread.


Well, there was a cop who shot a chihuahua last week...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> Well, there was a cop who shot a chihuahua last week...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Was it an UNDOCUMENTED Chihuahua? If that was the case, he's going to face some serious investigations and CONGRESS will call him in and grill the shit out of him.

and be honest, those things will kill you in no time if given the chance. You're ankle hasn't got a prayer. Better to put them down before you DIE!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hush said:


> Well, there was a cop who shot a chihuahua last week...


Completely justified - those things are horrible


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey now...let’s not forget cats.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Punk ass pussy Deputy. Fuck him.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> Hey now...let's not forget cats.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> Hey now...let's not forget cats.


 We gonna have a problem here?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


>


The funny, and sad, thing is, that while this movie is one of our family favorites, my wife hates the squirrel scene because she finds it so dumb and unrealistic. "Who the hell is that afraid of a squirrel? A raccoon I could understand, but a squirrel?" were her exact words. Well, who is afraid of a squirrel? Apparently the McHenry PD.


----------

